# close account



## foxtrotblues (Nov 20, 2009)

how might i close my account?  i hate the internet and am done with it.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 20, 2009)

You can just, leave.


----------



## foxtrotblues (Nov 20, 2009)

i want my information gone.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Nov 20, 2009)

foxtrotblues said:


> i want my information gone.



What information, you have nothing on here? =p


----------



## foxtrotblues (Nov 20, 2009)

i deleted as much as i could from my FA page.  but comments and such still remain.  i want all of that gone.


----------



## net-cat (Nov 20, 2009)

To remove shouts:

http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/shouts/

To remove avatar:

http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/avatar/


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 20, 2009)

This should help you http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1017207/


Also: HAHA OP


HAHAHA


----------



## Elessara (Nov 20, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> This should help you http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1017207/
> 
> 
> Also: HAHA OP
> ...


 
XD!!


----------



## yoshi000 (Nov 20, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> This should help you http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1017207/
> 
> 
> Also: HAHA OP
> ...



ROFLMFAO!


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 20, 2009)

Accounts can't be deleted, if I remember.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, just remove your shouts and your avatar and it can just sit forever...

Besides that, would you really want to give someone the chance to impersonate you?


----------



## Ricky (Nov 20, 2009)

foxtrotblues said:


> how might i close my account?  i hate the internet and am done with it.



LOL,

Unplug your modem then.

If you reply here again you fail


----------



## NotSpy (Nov 20, 2009)

inb4 he disappears for an extended period of time and then comes back again hoping nobody will remember him


----------



## Morroke (Nov 20, 2009)

NotSpy said:


> inb4 he disappears for an extended period of time and then comes back again hoping everyone will remember him



Fixed.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 20, 2009)

cinbbule said:


> I accept with information:he disappears for an extended period of time and then comes back again hoping nobody will remember hi.



Wait.

What.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 20, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Wait.
> 
> What.



It's a trend we're seeing in spambots.  They put spam links in their sigs, copy text randomly from a thread, then post.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 20, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Fixed.



I think he meant "hope nobody will remember this post"


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 21, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> This should help you http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1017207/
> 
> 
> Also: HAHA OP
> ...


 
nice vid man ^^


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 21, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> This should help you http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1017207/
> 
> 
> Also: HAHA OP
> ...


HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

lawl.


----------



## bluedrache (Nov 26, 2009)

I roffled hard.


----------



## tsawolf (Nov 26, 2009)

Close thread? Sure, I can close the thread!


----------

